
Your Shower Is Lame, Your Dishwasher Doesn’t Work, and Your Clothes Are Dirty - samsolomon
https://fee.org/articles/your-shower-is-lame-you-dishwasher-doesn-t-work-and-your-clothes-are-dirty/#0
======
mpweiher
Yeah...no. Not even close.

Germany has much, much stricter regulations, and the washing machines,
dishwashers etc. work much much better. Not despite, but _because_.

For example, they don't use the hot tap water, they heat the water themselves.
To the precise temperature needed. And because the washing machines actually
wash clothes (instead of making them a litte wet and stirring), we can get
away with much less and less dangerous chemicals for washing. What a concept.

Most manufacturers in the US are just lazy. When we moved to Michigan in the
80ies, US cars were using technology from the 60ies, in slightly warmed over
chassis. etc.

Don't know about the showers, seem fine.

